
Imagine (John Lennon) by World Leaders [Canny AI Ads] - MrXOR
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=us5h2HNbCuo
======
MrXOR
Imagine! Video Dialogue Replacement for "Fake news".

[1] [https://www.cannyai.com](https://www.cannyai.com) (Canny AI is an early
stage startup in Tel-Aviv, Israel. The company’s two founders are both ex-
Israeli Army members.)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/ba59da/d_v...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/ba59da/d_video_dialogue_replacement_world_leaders/)

